# Bicep Isolator



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

See a guy with one of these in the Gym yest.



















Anyone used one? Looks like a good bit of kit.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Rekless said:


> See a guy with one of these in the Gym yest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not used one but cant imagine it has any advantage over a preacher bench. DOes your gym not have one?

SD


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

good enough for arnold then good enough for anyone lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Nah. Have a preacher bench but only one and ALWAYS busy.

Hadn't seen one before and thought it looked good. Strap it on and away you go lol!

May have to speak to the gym owner and make him invest.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Had one at my old gym, very good for strictness


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

can prob get similar effect by standing against a wall and making sure your triceps are against the wall whilst you curl. prob not as good rom tho


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

looks gay lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Do not use if you even have a slight gut lol, makes it look worse than it is.

ps makes your t1ts look big aswell.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

1....2.....3....BITTY!


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

wouldnt be seen dead wearing one.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Not for looking good though. It's a training aid. I dont go to the Gym to pose.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i've used one, felt awkward and weird...............

pinches you if not careful........


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

adlewar said:


> i've used one, felt awkward and weird...............
> 
> pinches you if not careful........


And it makes you look like a cvnt. :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> And it makes you look like a cvnt. :lol:


i already look like one...................so no worries there


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Not for looking good though. It's a training aid. I dont go to the Gym to pose.


but you still look like a *** wearing one lol

id rather just use preacher / stand against wall lol


----------

